# Joining bowed planks for workbench top



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

Hi

I'm working on my split-top roubo workbench.
I have some slabs that I have stribbed down.
The slabs was about 5cm/2" thick, so the strips are the same prior to flatting.
However, one of the slabs had quite a bow in it as shown in the attached picture.
I have a small joiner that I'm using to flatten the slabs, and my experience somfar is that it is OK to get a flat surface, but that the bow will stay if I do not use a lot of effort. The planer will plane the piece but will also leave the bow. Removing the bow in all strips will remove a lot of the thickness.

The question is: may I leave the bow in and join two strips that has oposite bow together - so that they together will cancel each other out?

Any input in the matter is welcome!


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Thats not to bad could be worse. When you do your glue up, face half in one direction and half in the other direction. Have them meet in the middle and splay toward the ends. When you apply all your clamps, it will all straighten out.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

That looks like a lot to me. How about buying another board and put that one aside.


----------



## Delete (May 19, 2017)

Its only to much if you don't have enough clamps, lol, you can plane out any defects that transmit to the outside edges after glue up.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

> Its only to much if you don t have enough clamps, lol, you can plane out any defects that transmit to the outside edges after glue up.
> 
> - Carlos510


That's so true Carlos I bet the clamps will cost more then the wood. It I were my dilemma I would consider adding that one to the outside.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

That'll work fine. Be sure to get the surfaces aligned during glue up though. Either dowels, biscuits or cauls every 18 inches or so will be needed.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

What is the definition of " stribbed down''


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

> What is the definition of " stribbed down
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


Stribbed down, also pronounced «stripped down» means taking a slap and using a saw (plunge saw or table saw or both) to split the slap into several different pices that later might be glued together to make up a table, or in this case, a workbench top.

I'm verry sorry that my dyslectical caused you to be so confused. I'm even more sorry to see that you were unable to catch my point - even after several others answered and clearly got the intention from the post.

I hope that I was able to answare your question so that you now might be able to enlight me with your great insight in woodworking - now that it might be possible for you to understand my question.
Again, I'm verry sorry to have made it so difficult for you to understand my question…


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

To the others that has replied, thanks a lot. I will try to reduce the bow a bit, and then use biscuits to align the pices, and a whole bunch of clamps to ensure good pressure during glue ups.

Of course, this might change when AlaskaGuy come ups with something really, really smart options - now that he might be able to understand the question…


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> I hope that I was able to answare your question so that you now might be able to enlight me with your great insight in woodworking - now that it might be possible for you to understand my question.
> 
> - TEK73


Answare, enlight, stribbed, somfar…

You do force the reader to make some mental stretches to figure out what you're saying. AlaskaGuy was just poking some fun at you good naturedly.

Now, if you're wondering whether he can "enlight" you with his great insight into woodworking, I suggest you take a stroll over to his projects page and see the level of work he's capable of. I think it's safe to say you could learn a lot from him.


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

I'm sure I can learn a lot from anyone here.
And I appriciate all input!

However, the feedback from AlaskaGuy, in its form and with the previous responses already given, did not contribute in any way.
Its very hard to see that the comment was intented in any other way than to humiliate me.
Honestly, I'm way to old to care, but that kind of behaviour does not belong anywhere - and my hope is that my comments might make mr. AlaskaGuy think twice when posting hos next comment. Mayne then he may try to see through bad spelling and other mistakes and try to use his knowledge to actually make a difference!


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

I was not poking fun at anyone. It was a legit question. I have never ran across that term before. Tek73, as far as I'm concerned you're so damn smart you can fighure it all out for yourself. Thanks for the education.


----------



## TEK73 (Mar 15, 2019)

> I was not poking fun at anyone. It was a legit question. I have never ran across that term before. Tek73, as far as I m concerned you re so damn smart you can fighure it all out for yourself. Thanks for the education.
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


If so, the answare is the same:
«Stribbed down, also pronounced «stripped down» means taking a slap and using a saw (plunge saw or table saw or both) to split the slap into several different pices that later might be glued together to make up a table, or in this case, a workbench top.»

Stribbed down was a misspelling of stripped down.

If it was a legit question, I'm sorry to have misinterpeded you.
For my defence, I was clearly not the only one that misinterpeded you.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

Wait how are you planning on taking the bow out? With a jointer? Be very careful doing that when using that for a laminated top. Because you could end up with a board with different thicknesses. Not a big problem if its a tabletop that you only care about one flat face. But laid on its side for a laminated top, it can telegraph its different thicknesses across your glued up panel and cause all sorts of issues.


----------



## Tony_S (Dec 16, 2009)

> «stripped down» means taking a slap
> - TEK73


I got slapped once while I was stripped down….actually…twice. I don't drink much anymore.

Also, please don't operate a table saw while stripped down, you could damage your push stick. At least wear an apron.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Good morning Tony_S
I think anyone here that reads my post knows how lousy my command of the English language is. My spelling, punctuation, grammar is not very good and I know it. This is why I don't make fun or intentionally point out other people mistakes.

This forum is world wide and we often get posters from many corners of world. Some of these places use way different terms for "Stuff". TEK73 comes along and doesn't even have the courtesy to post his location in his profile. When I first read "stribbed down" I couldn't figure what it meant. If thing I did was check his profile to see where he was from. I was thinking he was from another country and using a term I had never heard of.

Had I made that post I would have said "I ripped the slab down into 3 pieces or how ever many it was". IMHO TEK73 need to learn to be able to laugh at his self and grow a bit thicker skin for posting on the internet. I wish him luck with his bench project.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

It's better to be a good wood worker then a word worker. We have enough Word workers already. 









Just ask Snake.


----------



## coxhaus (Dec 14, 2015)

Could your board be too long for your jointer? What jointer and how long is the board?


----------

